# bulking up crested gecko's



## jacobcourtney (Apr 9, 2011)

hii  , just wondering, what is the best way too bulk up a crested gecko?? 

thanks, jacob.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

What are you feeding it on at the moment? Do you feed livefood at all as those fed livefood tend to grow a bit quicker than those that aren't.


----------



## jacobcourtney (Apr 9, 2011)

at the moment i am feeding them meal worms and clarks diet.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Have you tried crickets? My 6 month old loves them & would eat them all day long given the chance, my older male won't eat anything other than his Clarks :devil:.


----------



## jacobcourtney (Apr 9, 2011)

i have and they arent too keen on them :/ , thanks for your help anyways, and good luck trying too get him to eat live food ;p (Y)


----------



## Godlygaz (Feb 4, 2011)

why are you trying to bulk him exactly, is he particularly skinny for his age ?


----------



## fizavi (Apr 6, 2010)

whole egg powder mixed with the clarks diet adds extra protein or try blitzing bugs with some water in a blender then adding the clarks diet. good with thoe that are skinny and won't touch bugs normally.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

fizavi said:


> whole egg powder mixed with the clarks diet adds extra protein or try blitzing bugs with some water in a blender then adding the clarks diet. good with thoe that are skinny and won't touch bugs normally.



Do you know where whole egg powder can be bought please? My male is a little thin i think but he won't touch livefood :devil:. So may add some to his Clarks CGD :2thumb:.


----------



## fizavi (Apr 6, 2010)

i bought mine through ebay got a massive bag for a couple of quid. if you don't want to buy a massive amount i can send you some for £1 
pm me for more info. 
don't forget if you can do it blitz up a couple of waxworms and mealworms with some water and then you can freeze this. thaw it out before you feed and mix withc cgds or clarks.


----------

